# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Bucky Pizzarelli-style chord melody from Aaron Weinstein

## AaronWeinstein

No one has taught me more about chord melody than Bucky Pizzarelli. Today is Buckys 94th birthday. To celebrate the occasion, heres a Pizzarelli-inspired mandolin arrangement of BETWEEN THE 😈 AND THE DEEP BLUE 🌊.

----------

Beanzy, 

bro.craig, 

Dennis Satterlee, 

DSDarr, 

EdHanrahan, 

Jim Abrams, 

John Soper, 

Khatarlan, 

lowtone2, 

Mandolin Cafe, 

Rick Jones, 

Rush Burkhardt, 

Rustyback, 

Scotter, 

T.D.Nydn, 

WaxwellHaus

----------


## Bill McCall

That is really special.  

Thanks so much.

----------


## John Soper

cool tune, great arrangement and playing!

----------


## Scotter

Awesome!

----------


## Rick Jones

Great as always. Thanks, Aaron!

----------


## Todd Bowman

Love the Pizzarelli family!  Great job on Devil and the Deep Blue Sea! And, that Red Diamond sounds amazing doing jazz!!

----------


## Joey Anchors

Such a great arrangement!

----------

